
Uber: Visualizing Micromobility Patterns - Cactus2018
https://medium.com/uber-movement/visualizing-micromobility-patterns-across-cities-with-movements-new-mobility-heatmap-16d2960144c0
======
Cactus2018
>> Micromobility trends with the New Mobility Heatmap

> Uber Movement is now multimodal! Today, we launch the ability to download
> the new mobility heatmap which aggregates bike and scooter travel patterns
> across cities allowing city officials, researchers and advocates to better
> understand how micromobility is used in their city. The heatmap is available
> in eight cities: Brussels, Lisbon, London, Madrid, Paris, Rome, San
> Francisco, and Washington D.C.

[https://movement.uber.com/](https://movement.uber.com/)

